# continue the story....



## sub_zero1983 (Aug 29, 2009)

i saw this on a different forum


OK heres hows this game works..
i ll create a story and you contiue it. 
rules
no finishing the story!! 
and no more inappropriate 

ok here we go... 

once there was a man and he got up one mourning to find that....


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 29, 2009)

...he didn't understand why everyone around him was so sad.


----------



## Cyrok215 (Aug 29, 2009)

He walked all through his house and then found a....


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 29, 2009)

Rubik's Cube.


----------



## Toad (Aug 29, 2009)

So he picked it up and starting fiddling with it until...


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Aug 29, 2009)

a piece popped off...


----------



## Toad (Aug 29, 2009)

which his dog (ralph) then started to eat!


----------



## Cyrok215 (Aug 29, 2009)

and he cried, and cried, and cried, and cried, and cried... etc. And his tears made a new rubik's cube that was perfect for underwater solves.


(your allowed to post twice right?)


EDIT: got beaten to it but it still makes sense.


----------



## soccerking813 (Aug 29, 2009)

*After random toad*

So he decided to get a piece of cake.


----------



## Toad (Aug 29, 2009)

and stuff it in Ralph's mouth to make him spit out the cubie!


----------



## V-te (Aug 29, 2009)

He retrieved the cubie, only to find that it had transformed into a floppy cube.


----------



## soccerking813 (Aug 29, 2009)

So he through it into the lake and went to another store.


----------



## Forte (Aug 29, 2009)

He bought some shoes to beat his dog, as he was at the shoe store. He also went to pick up some pepper spray, but . . .


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 29, 2009)

he fell down the stairs and died.


----------



## Forte (Aug 29, 2009)

Meanwhile, the sad, lonely Floppy Cube in the lake was fished out by Fisherman George. He turned his boat homewards . . .


----------



## Toad (Aug 29, 2009)

and then said "This ain't no regularr roobik coob" ...


----------



## Cyrok215 (Aug 29, 2009)

And then he spat on It because he thought it would make it turn faster....

(you guys are mean.... not following my post and all....)


----------



## edd5190 (Aug 29, 2009)

surprisingly, it worked, and he got so excited that he popped his cube and one of the pieces landed in his mouth because his jaw dropped from the shock. He swallowed the piece, which was coated in spit and silicone,

...and then he died.


----------



## Cyrok215 (Aug 29, 2009)

A vulture came and ate his body and then the ship he was on sunk and a whale found the piece and....


----------



## edd5190 (Aug 29, 2009)

the whale choked on the piece and died.


----------



## Forte (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh noes! The vultures came and ate the whale too, but Fisherman Bill, George's accountant yelled " . . .


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 29, 2009)

so he beached himself thinking he was a man, and died.


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 29, 2009)

Everyone died instantly. The end.


----------



## Logan (Aug 29, 2009)

*after Forte*

... let's sue edd5190 for killing the whale and Fisherman Bill!


----------



## Toad (Aug 29, 2009)

I don't like all the death in this story...


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 29, 2009)

Now the cause of this was Super AIDS, working faster to mutilate the Earth then AIDS could have ever hoped to do.


----------



## Forte (Aug 29, 2009)

Except Frank Morris. He decided to make evolution happen and . . .


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Aug 29, 2009)

Super AIDS got owned.....


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 29, 2009)

Unfortunately, Frank's Kidneys could not survive the second wave of Super AIDS


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 29, 2009)

And then he died. From Super AIDS.


----------



## edd5190 (Aug 29, 2009)

...and then he died.


----------



## Toad (Aug 29, 2009)

death?


----------



## qqwref (Aug 29, 2009)

It only took two days, but all of humanity was wiped out and turned into flesh-eating gay zombies. Fortunately there were still plenty of other species, so Earth didn't mind.


----------



## V-te (Aug 29, 2009)

Then A giant Rubik's Cube comes crashing towards the earth and Cubes enslave the humans, and start solving them.


----------



## stevethecuber (Aug 29, 2009)

and then the cube of bumblebee came and other transformers,now the humans are looking for a solution to the new'cube'...


----------



## (X) (Aug 29, 2009)

stevethecuber said:


> and then the cube of bumblebee came and other transformers,now the humans are looking for a solution to the new'cube'...


Zombies can't cube


----------



## Cyrok215 (Aug 29, 2009)

this thread is becoming more and more messed up, I honestly can't follow the story after page 2.


----------



## Forte (Aug 29, 2009)

Cyrok215 said:


> this thread is becoming more and more messed up, I honestly can't follow the story after page 2.



You can write "and then he died" if you want to be on the safe side


----------



## Pietersmieters (Aug 29, 2009)

One morning an 11 year old boy found a penis on the street...


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Aug 29, 2009)

Pietersmieters said:


> One morning an 11 year old boy found a penis on the street...



Hey! Keep it clean!


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Aug 29, 2009)

Waffle's Minion said:


> Pietersmieters said:
> 
> 
> > One morning an 11 year old boy found a penis on the street...
> ...



lmao


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Aug 29, 2009)

But then he got mugged by a gay mugger.


----------



## edd5190 (Aug 29, 2009)

The mugger didn't want any witnesses to the robbery so he threw the boy in the dumpster, but then the mugger accidentally ran into a pole

and died.

The boy was left in the dumpster

and died.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 29, 2009)

It was Super AIDS.


----------



## Cyrok215 (Aug 29, 2009)

This story is stupid now, RESTART IT!


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Aug 29, 2009)

Cyrok215 said:


> This story is stupid now, RESTART IT!



lol.....


one dark and stormy night....


----------



## Kuraudo39 (Aug 29, 2009)

A man was walking along the street with a bottle of booze.


----------



## Cyrok215 (Aug 29, 2009)

He was bringing the bottle to his home so he could recycle it when suddenly....


----------



## zip_dog12 (Aug 29, 2009)

...the bottle slipped, crashed on the road, got ran over by a truck, and was then struck by a bolt of lightning.


----------



## Cyrok215 (Aug 29, 2009)

And then nuclear waste got poured on it, and it became.... Da da da da! Super Rubik's cube Man!


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Aug 30, 2009)

The man who dropped the bottle died of shock.


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Aug 30, 2009)

And Super Rubik's cube man teamed up with Edward the penguin and they plotted to take over the world when.........


----------



## V-te (Aug 30, 2009)

They found Parity..


----------



## shelley (Aug 30, 2009)

...which killed them.


----------



## Logan (Aug 30, 2009)

And then parity started to terrorize the town.


----------



## shelley (Aug 30, 2009)

until it was killed by Frank Morris and a simple parity algorithm.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 30, 2009)

... and Super AIDS...


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 30, 2009)

...and Ultra AIDS...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 30, 2009)

combined and made super-ultra AIDS, which nothing, not even Frank Morris could survive for over a week.

Because of this, people wanted to spend their last week alive by...


----------



## jcuber (Aug 30, 2009)

CUBING!


----------



## Logan (Aug 30, 2009)

So the toy stores made billions of dollars and used it to find a cure for super-ultra AIDS.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 30, 2009)

But they failed... And accidentally invented Super-Ultra-Giga AIDS


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 30, 2009)

and found out that all the scientists died. And that there will never be a way to stop the Apocalypse coming in now 6 days.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 30, 2009)

6 days turned into 6 seconds...


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 30, 2009)

Super AIDS quickly destroyed all known cells of Super-Giga-AIDS. All that was left was to destroy all remaining life on Earth. 34 seconds later, Super AIDS won.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 30, 2009)

Then the entire universe disappeared, and there was nothing. And nothing could ever appear again.


----------



## Logan (Aug 30, 2009)

Until someone (or thing) from another universe (or dimension) came and restarted our universe.


----------



## V-te (Aug 30, 2009)

But this time, cubes were the dominant species


----------



## shelley (Aug 30, 2009)

Unfortunately, because cubes are inanimate objects, nothing interesting ever happens in this universe.


----------



## Logan (Aug 30, 2009)

Then a radioactive meteor hit the planet and made the cubes come alive.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 30, 2009)

Then this universe was destroyed along with the other universes and everything else which is either existant or non-existant.


----------



## shelley (Aug 30, 2009)

The person/thing from another universe/dimension that keeps having to restart this one gave up because all his hard work kept getting destroyed and decided to take a nap instead.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 30, 2009)

And he will NEVER wake up. NEVER!


----------



## TEGTaylor (Aug 30, 2009)

....until he had a vision.... and he awoke with a fright, he grabbed his cube and started the rebillon he shouted "Roux useres UNITE!..


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 30, 2009)

TEGTaylor said:


> ....until he had a vision.... and he awoke with a fright, he grabbed his cube and started the rebillon he shouted "Roux useres UNITE!..



(Haha, that rhymes...)


----------



## Escher (Aug 30, 2009)

And then all the Roux users died. Along with every other living thing in the Universe. The Universe then ended. The end.

(and it was all down to superAIDS)


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Aug 30, 2009)

but it wasn t the end as everyone thought it was......


----------



## Logan (Aug 30, 2009)

...Super AIDS had a son who rebelled against Super AIDS and became Anti-Super AIDS.


----------



## V-te (Aug 30, 2009)

and (S AIDS) x (-S AIDS)= 0. So the universe returned to the state it was before AIDS, and killed the cubers who killed other cubers in the story (Hypocrisy!!! lol)


----------



## zip_dog12 (Aug 30, 2009)

Therefore, all cubers had died, and their cubes lay unused until...


----------



## Kuraudo39 (Aug 30, 2009)

A radioactive meteor made all the cubes come to life.


----------



## LNZ (Aug 30, 2009)

And when it happened,


----------



## elcarc (Aug 30, 2009)

they turned the world into a giant cube


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 30, 2009)

That Frank Morris solved using F3L


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 30, 2009)

Which caused the world to explode, because...


----------



## PlutoCuber (Aug 30, 2009)

a fat lady bumped into frank morris's huge nuclear powered brain


----------



## edd5190 (Aug 30, 2009)

...and then he died.


----------



## elcarc (Aug 30, 2009)

but his dna was perserved and i cloned him, but the...


----------



## Logan (Aug 30, 2009)

edd5190 said:


> ...and then he died.





edd5190 said:


> the whale choked on the piece and died.





edd5190 said:


> ...and then he died.





edd5190 said:


> and died.
> 
> The boy was left in the dumpster
> 
> and died.





edd5190 said:


> ...and then he died.



I'm beginning to hate you. You're ruining it for everyone.
*cough*suspend*cough*


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 30, 2009)

The Super AIDS altered the DNA to turn it into more Super AIDS. What should have been a clone of whatever they were talking about rose from the lab table, and ate Logan.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Aug 30, 2009)

...and then (obviosuly) he died.


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Aug 30, 2009)

After he ate Logan, Super AIDS walked out of the lab and saw.......


----------



## TEGTaylor (Aug 31, 2009)

A giant alligator!


----------



## guitardude7241 (Aug 31, 2009)

which had a


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 31, 2009)

guitardude7241 in its mouth!!


----------



## Logan (Aug 31, 2009)

and a Time reverse gun that he shot at super AIDS. It made time go back so he un-ate Logan who then ran away.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 31, 2009)

Soon, spef arived,


----------



## blade740 (Aug 31, 2009)

...and died.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 31, 2009)

But first he murdered Logan because a moderator told Spef he was tired of having posts be reported by Logan


----------



## Logan (Aug 31, 2009)

jeez. I only reported one. The first time edd5190 ended it.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 31, 2009)

Logan said:


> jeez. I only reported one. The first time edd5190 ended it.



I strongly considered reporting this post for not following the rules of the thread.


----------



## PlutoCuber (Aug 31, 2009)

and then logan got kicked off the site


----------



## Logan (Aug 31, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > jeez. I only reported one. The first time edd5190 ended it.
> ...



What rule did I break?


----------



## Pichu97 (Aug 31, 2009)

and then chuck norris came


----------



## shelley (Aug 31, 2009)

Logan said:


> edd5190 said:
> 
> 
> > ...and then he died.
> ...



Suspend? Really? Can I suspend you for taking this game way too seriously? (The answer to that of course is yes, but I'm feeling merciful today)

The beauty of "...and then he died" is that it works almost every time, no matter what came before (he probably didn't want to read through pages of posts that don't really go together anyway), and it forces the story to take a new direction. Stop being so pessimistic.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Aug 31, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > jeez. I only reported one. The first time edd5190 ended it.
> ...



Hypocrisy at it's best, people.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 31, 2009)

Logan said:


> jeez. I only reported one. The first time edd5190 ended it.



You reported fanwuq, not edd5190. Also, breaking "the rules of the thread" is not a reportable offense. That's like calling 911 because your older brother won't stop pinching you, or something equally inane.


----------



## elcarc (Aug 31, 2009)

and then chuck norris punched the mods with his beard fist for making so much space between the preious on topic post an mine. but luckilly...


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 31, 2009)

Jake Gouldon said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > Logan said:
> ...



I don't even know how to respond to the stupidity that is this post.


----------



## elcarc (Aug 31, 2009)

GET ON TOPIC PEOPLE. why do arguments always have to kill fun and/or informative threads


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Aug 31, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Jake Gouldon said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan Rosen said:
> ...



You're slipping!


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 31, 2009)

Jake Gouldon said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > Jake Gouldon said:
> ...



Christ you're an idiot. Go back to your other account. This one has obviously failed.


----------



## elcarc (Aug 31, 2009)

ON TOPIC GUYS

this is why i want to join the force, because there is alot of off topicness in every new thread. and most of the time its seasoned members

how about i get this train chuggin (lol)



and then chuck norris said...


----------



## Forte (Aug 31, 2009)

elcarc said:


> and then chuck norris said...


"I am no match for you, Almighty Frank Morris! Here, have the keys to my car."

Frank Morris did not care, as he already had Chuck Norris' car keys.
"If only I could find someone who couldn't be killed by Justin Adsuara or Super AIDS", pondered Sir Morris. And suddenly, without dying . . .


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 31, 2009)

...Sir Morris fell into a coma...


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 31, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> ...Sir Morris fell into a coma...



and cried... I mean died...


----------



## RainbowBoy (Aug 31, 2009)

And then!!!
erm
A lady walked passed and found a white speed cube in Sir Morris' Pocket?


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Aug 31, 2009)

So she grabbed it and suddenly it.....


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 31, 2009)

made her so annoyed...

...that she died


----------



## RainbowBoy (Sep 1, 2009)

==''
Enough with the people dying please

Achem!
Then another lady who speedcubes picks up the speedcube and broke it.
The pieces popped out and went into.....


----------



## Lorenzo (Sep 1, 2009)

a jar. and the cube suddenly assembled itself inside the jar.


----------



## ooveehoo (Sep 1, 2009)

This peculiarity was caused by the mere presense of CHUCK NORRIS!


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Sep 1, 2009)

Chuck Norris was already killed by Super AIDS. Please read the thread before posting.


----------



## piemaster (Sep 1, 2009)

then he came back to life because someone gave him spinach.


----------



## Logan (Sep 1, 2009)

Which made Chuck Norris become Pop-ey the sailor man.


----------



## PlutoCuber (Sep 3, 2009)

and then there was a super nova and every life form died except the cockroach.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 3, 2009)

However, Chuck Norris had seen the supernova coming, and he magically transformed himself into a cockroach.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Sep 3, 2009)

He then mated, and repopulated the world with cockroaches.


----------



## Nukoca (Sep 3, 2009)

And then the cockroaches ate AndyRoo789...


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 10, 2009)

BUMP! Sorry, but this is an awesome thread...



> And then the cockroaches ate AndyRoo789...



and they grew bigger and stronger...


----------



## vrumanuk (Nov 10, 2009)

... they grew so large they exploded, and died.


----------



## TemurAmir (Nov 10, 2009)

But Chuck Norris managed to escape...


----------



## Edward (Nov 10, 2009)

TemurAmir said:


> But Chuck Norris managed to escape...



But the louis (l4d) killed him because he stole his peelz.


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Nov 10, 2009)

He then hid the body in a secret underground bank vault where he keeps the one and only pure sold gold Tony Fisher GOLDEN CUBE


----------



## Edmund (Nov 10, 2009)

but when he was hiding the body he realized the pure gold GOLDEN CUBE was missing!


----------



## Edward (Nov 10, 2009)

Edmund said:


> but when he was hiding the body he realized the pure gold GOLDEN CUBE was missing!



So he crafted a new one using his gangsta teeth.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 10, 2009)

Then he realized how less gangster he looked so he went down to his favorite 'hood' jewlery shop.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 10, 2009)

Never mind.


----------



## TemurAmir (Nov 10, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Then he realized how less gangster he looked so he went down to his favorite 'hood' jewlery shop.



But because all things in the universe are extinct except cockroaches, the jewlery shop was abandoned...


----------



## Edward (Nov 10, 2009)

TemurAmir said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > Then he realized how less gangster he looked so he went down to his favorite 'hood' jewlery shop.
> ...



Then he realized he could make bling out of burnt roaches and spray-paint...


----------



## Twofu2 (Nov 11, 2009)

...But it was completly useless as it turns into dust after 30 minutes


----------



## fundash (Nov 11, 2009)

Soon after trying to use the bling...


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 11, 2009)

It was so shiny that his eyes...


----------



## edd5190 (Nov 11, 2009)

burned and he died.


----------



## fundash (Nov 11, 2009)

Then, an alien came down and...


----------



## shelley (Nov 11, 2009)

...infected everyone on Earth with extra-terrestrial super AIDS


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 11, 2009)

But Chuck Norris is immune to all, and went on to find a


----------



## edd5190 (Nov 11, 2009)

link to a cure for super AIDS but was RickRolled and got so shocked that he temporarily lost his immunity and contracted super AIDS.


----------



## Forte (Nov 11, 2009)

After this he got AIDS.

Again.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 11, 2009)

Then, Chuck Norris's body melted like


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 11, 2009)

A fire. CHuck Norris can melt things that melt other things. Then he was hit by a


----------



## edw0010 (Nov 11, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> A fire. CHuck Norris can melt things that melt other things. Then he was hit by a



Rubiks Cube?


----------



## fundash (Nov 11, 2009)

That came with SUPER-TERA-GIGA-ZETA-PETA-PI-AIDS!!!
(from the forum wars thread)


----------



## TemurAmir (Nov 14, 2009)

Then ANTI SUPER-TERA-GIGA-ZETA-PETA-PI-AIDS!!! awoke...


----------



## Edward (Nov 14, 2009)

TemurAmir said:


> Then ANTI SUPER-TERA-GIGA-ZETA-PETA-PI-AIDS!!! awoke...



And went back to sleep again. BUT THEN...


----------



## TemurAmir (Nov 14, 2009)

he woke back up


----------



## Edward (Nov 14, 2009)

TemurAmir said:


> he woke back up



To get a glass of water. Then he went back to sleep. LATER IN THAT DAY, LOUIS...


----------



## Edmund (Nov 14, 2009)

went Christmas caroling and discovered...


----------



## RainbowBoy (Nov 14, 2009)

It wasn't christmas so he...


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 14, 2009)

decided to go to school instead.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 14, 2009)

He brought...


----------



## Edward (Nov 14, 2009)

some marijuana from his friend. But then he read a thread on speedsolving.com and threw it away. While going home...


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 14, 2009)

Edward said:


> some marijuana from his friend. But then he read a thread on speedsolving.com and threw it away. While going home...



He saw a 3x3 in the gutter. He picked it up, solved it, and heard it beeping as a bomb. He then...


----------



## jiknm (Nov 14, 2009)

but soon realised it was a dumb Rubiks Revolution and then....


----------



## Edward (Nov 14, 2009)

musil4brekies hit him with a baseball bat, so then he...


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 14, 2009)

Slipped on one of Waffle's waffles and fell.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 14, 2009)

and died.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 14, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> and died.



Then musli4brekkies walked...


----------



## Edward (Nov 14, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > and died.
> ...



to walmart to buy another R360...


----------



## fundash (Nov 14, 2009)

and died.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 14, 2009)

Then, the supposed Revolution exploded and imploded the universe, making it start again.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 14, 2009)

Which, needless to say, caused everyone to die.


----------



## Edward (Nov 14, 2009)

Except for a little man named peelzward, so he traveled to the moon to drink some water, but...


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 14, 2009)

He crashed and died.


----------



## Edward (Nov 14, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> He crashed and died.



The end?


----------



## idpapro (Nov 14, 2009)

Edward said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > He crashed and died.
> ...



NO he was an immortal zombie powered by solving an unsolvable puzzle called....


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 14, 2009)

idpapro said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> ...



The 7-d cube.


----------



## Edward (Nov 14, 2009)

idpapro said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> ...



the rubricks croob. This set of a chain reaction repopulating the earth. but for some reason...


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 14, 2009)

Edward said:


> idpapro said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



All caps:
NO IT DIDN'T. GO WITH THE 7-D CUBE.

This set off a chain reaction reforming and repopulating the Earth with a reversed population, if that makes sense. For some reason,...


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 14, 2009)

Everyone suddenly became left-handed.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 14, 2009)

And the left-handers before were right-handed, and the U.S. was Communist.


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 14, 2009)

...and the fastest time for scrambling a Rubik's cube was 8.07 seconds.


----------



## Edward (Nov 14, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> ...and the fastest time for scrambling a Rubik's cube was 8.07 seconds.



But then Peee wee nickle shorts solved an arubrixkube and turned the world back to normal. Then...


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 14, 2009)

...Chuck Norris came in and told everyone that he actually isn't a god, and to stop making jokes about him.


----------



## TemurAmir (Nov 14, 2009)

and then he died...


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 15, 2009)

Twelve deaths.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 15, 2009)

horrible deaths


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 14, 2010)

Ugly deaths


----------



## Edward (Jan 14, 2010)

BUT THEN......?


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 14, 2010)

Nothing much happened.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jan 14, 2010)

Edward said:


> BUT THEN......?


His brother took over and his name was Juck Norris. -It was random


----------



## V-te (Jan 17, 2010)

and then he died.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 17, 2010)

But came back as a 4x4 with OLL parity...


----------



## V-te (Jan 17, 2010)

Which was killed by reThinking the cube


----------



## Edward (May 10, 2010)

But after many heated debates full of anarchy and mass shootings...


----------



## Feryll (May 10, 2010)

Edward said:


> But after many heated debates full of anarchy and mass shootings...



Edward revived this forbidden thread because someone made a new one...


----------



## kprox1994 (May 10, 2010)

And dancing bunnies came out with joy.


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 10, 2010)

But Dankoen ate all the fuzzy bunnies.


----------



## TheMachanga (May 10, 2010)

Then he threw them up.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 10, 2010)

Which were deep fried.


----------



## Forte (May 10, 2010)

Bunnies left behind calendars, but are calendars safe?


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 10, 2010)

however the calendars were munched on by the bunnies which dankoen ate again.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 29, 2010)

and he died

 bump


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 29, 2010)

in flames of glory, as bon jovi huddles over the body


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Jun 29, 2010)

he realized that his Rubik's Cube was missing so he ran back to get it but this was a dangerous mission so he..


----------



## lorki3 (Jun 29, 2010)

so he looked for his cube but then he saw the beast the 11x11....


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jun 29, 2010)

... He saw the poor scrambled 11x11, as the cube started to cry.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## shelley (Jun 30, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> and he died
> 
> bump



Ironically, this thread did the exact opposite thanks to your bump.


----------



## Forte (Jun 30, 2010)

Get a toolkit with your purchase of a garden hose ABSOLUTELY FREE


----------

